# Shutter Count?



## jamiebonline (May 29, 2016)

It seems really hard to get a shutter count for the 5D mark ii or I am not good with computers. Would anyone be so kind and let me send you a recently taken pic with the camera so you can read it? Surely one of you have good software for this. 
I have downloaded 4 different things and none seem to work


----------



## jaomul (May 29, 2016)

You normally don't have to download anything. Google myshuttercount and upload a straight from camera jpeg that you have not edited in any way.


----------



## jamiebonline (May 29, 2016)

jaomul said:


> You normally don't have to download anything. Google myshuttercount and upload a straight from camera jpeg that you have not edited in any way.



thanks but it is crazy. this site and the other wont accept canon raw files and tells me the jpegs are edited but i didnt edit them.  i wonder if any canon users out there can save my life....


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2016)

One I used recently says it works for your model. As I recall it was a little finicky. I had to take a JPEG image in camera rather than raw and convert.

Camera Shutter Count


----------



## jamiebonline (May 29, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> One I used recently says it works for your model. As I recall it was a little finicky. I had to take a JPEG image in camera rather than raw and convert.
> 
> Camera Shutter Count



Thanks. Tried that but it asked me to connect the camera so it looks like I have to buy a USB lead for it. It says that camera type cannot be read from an image on a card. Weird.


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2016)

Many years since I owned a Cannon, so my knowledge is limited but it sounds as if your EXIF may be corrupted or missing information. Save a JPEG from your card to computer, then upload that image to this site. It will read all the meta data. Keep scrolling down the information, shutter count will be way down the list.

Jeffrey Friedl's Image Metadata Viewer


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2016)

Why worry about shutter count just go out a use it till it breaks

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiebonline (May 29, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Many years since I owned a Cannon, so my knowledge is limited but it sounds as if your EXIF may be corrupted or missing information. Save a JPEG from your card to computer, then upload that image to this site. It will read all the meta data. Keep scrolling down the information, shutter count will be way down the list.
> 
> Jeffrey Friedl's Image Metadata Viewer



Thanks but shutter count is not listed at all.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2016)

Canon doesn't, or didn't, make the shutter count info accessible to users in the Maker Notes section (way down the list) of Exif metadata.
Canon service can read it for you if you send them the camera.

But the link above should work a charm.
You have to take the camera out of Raw mode and have it make a JPEG in the camera.
Upload that photo to your computer with a card reader or whatever you use to move photos from a memory card to your computer if you don't have a USB cable for your camera.
Then upload that JPEG photo to Camera Shutter Count.


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Many years since I owned a Cannon, so my knowledge is limited but it sounds as if your EXIF may be corrupted or missing information. Save a JPEG from your card to computer, then upload that image to this site. It will read all the meta data. Keep scrolling down the information, shutter count will be way down the list.
> ...



I am assuming you uploaded a JPEG from the camera with NO editing????  This site displays the "entire metadata file" from your camera regardless of it there is an entry for that heading, so it's a LONG list. You'll have to scroll way down the list to MAKER NOTES then scroll down till you find Shutter Count (will look like this). Did you find this, or was there no entry???? If there is no entry, then you will probably have to send it to Cannon to have the file reset/restored. You've reach the limit of my knowledge.


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2016)

KmH said:


> Canon doesn't, or didn't, make the shutter count info accessible to users in the Maker Notes



Glad you chimed in, as I haven't used one in years. For future reference, Is the Shutter Count heading there just blank, or does it not even have the heading?


----------



## jamiebonline (May 29, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Canon doesn't, or didn't, make the shutter count info accessible to users in the Maker Notes
> ...



I don't seem to even see a heading for it. Wanna try? Or maybe sending them here first won't work


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2016)

I tried the link as well, and there's not even a heading for shutter count. Oddly I also didn't see a manufacture date. It may be as KmH said above, you may have to send it to Cannon if it's really that important to know. Also as he said - you do have the camera switched to JPEG and not raw so it will make the image in camera without further processing? Sorry, but I'm out of ideas 

Edit footnote: looks like the average life span is 150k to 185k shutter clicks.  However if they're like other brands, I suspect something else will fail before the shutter. The Auto Focus went out on my Pentax at 5k on the counter.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2016)

Just 1 N - Canon.
Cannons go - B O O M ! ! !
Canons go - click.


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2016)

KmH said:


> Just 1 N - Canon.
> Cannons go - B O O M ! ! !
> Canons go - click.



Auto correct


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2016)

KmH said:


> Just 1 N - Canon.
> Cannons go - B O O M ! ! !
> Canons go - click.


Canons go click but nobody knows how many times.

I agree with smoke665 - I tried both links, the second one twice - no shutter count.


----------



## jamiebonline (May 29, 2016)

Well cheers guys for trying. Maybe I don't need to know. It can be a mystery. Life is full of them. Is there any sign it is about to fail? I might take it into a canon shop in the city I guess they could check it there as you said.


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2016)

We tried.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> Is there any sign it is about to fail?


Often you start getting error codes.
See page 231 of the Canon 5D Mk II Instruction manual.


----------



## gsgary (May 30, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> Well cheers guys for trying. Maybe I don't need to know. It can be a mystery. Life is full of them. Is there any sign it is about to fail? I might take it into a canon shop in the city I guess they could check it there as you said.


Why worry about it I have a old Canon 10D that has been abused it's scratched and dented that I used for event photography it must have shot over 250,000 and if I put a battery in it it would still work, I've never had a shutter go cameras are made to be used not as ornaments, the only camera I look after is my 70 year anniversary Leica M4P

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiebonline (May 30, 2016)

gsgary said:


> jamiebonline said:
> 
> 
> > Well cheers guys for trying. Maybe I don't need to know. It can be a mystery. Life is full of them. Is there any sign it is about to fail? I might take it into a canon shop in the city I guess they could check it there as you said.
> ...



I hear what you're saying it's just the fear I am doing a portrait shoot/TFP model shoot and the camera stops working. Even if there is no money being transacted it would be pretty bad. I know it's a stretch.


----------



## gsgary (May 30, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > jamiebonline said:
> ...


What if your car breaks down on the way to the shoot, what if you get run over crossing the road to the shoot, what if your alarm doesn't wake you up for a shoot

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (May 30, 2016)

Many things can and do happen. I had been waiting all week for a night time hot air Balloon Event to get pictures. When I got there after about 30 shots, camera made a terrible screeching noise which signaled the end of the auto focus. Up to that point there weren't any any warning signs. It happens, you deal with it.


----------



## jamiebonline (May 30, 2016)

yep all true


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 30, 2016)

Leave the cap on the camera and take a jpeg, it'll be black but i it doesn't matter, save that to your desktop and then go to one of those shutter count sites and upload it


----------



## jamiebonline (May 31, 2016)

Thread can be put to rest. I found the cable for the camera and that made it possible to read the shutter count and it is 42,964 - that's fantastic to be honest


----------



## gsgary (Jun 1, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> Thread can be put to rest. I found the cable for the camera and that made it possible to read the shutter count and it is 42,964 - that's fantastic to be honest


Why is it fantastic? 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 15, 2016)

jamiebonline said:


> Thread can be put to rest. I found the cable for the camera and that made it possible to read the shutter count and it is 42,964 - that's fantastic to be honest



low enuff


----------

